

JavaScript beats Java at number of stackoverflow questions - dimboiu

There are more Javascript related  questions on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;tags than Java related!!
======
peterashford
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

------
thorin
As above. Once you are reasonably confident with Java you are less likely to
have the kind of questions that SO can answer e.g. ones with a definitive
answer not design/pattern related. The API's are often consistent and well
documented. A lot of people coming from C++ / C# etc can easily transfer to
Java. Also although they are a similar age JavaScript uptake for solving real
problems is on the increase.

I'm novice to intermediate with Java and JavaScript and I find far more
gotchas with JavaScript as evidenced in blogs, books etc e.g. The Good Parts
(cf The Bad Parts...)

~~~
romanovcode
I can relate to this. I started with C# and asked a lot of questions first few
years. Now I barely ask like 1 question a month regarding this language.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Wide adoption + low barrier to entry + non-blocking I/O = lots of questions on
SO.

------
hcho
It is more widely deployed and it throws more curve balls. Why are you
surprised?

------
davelnewton
Doesn't surprise me at all.

